# Adding MenuBar dropdowns.



## Safari_Addict (Aug 12, 2006)

You know the menu bar... with the apple logo. I'd like to create myself a custom drop down for me. Things that links to programs and does actions (if I can get down code things...) for me without having to search for a program... Can anyone help me?

I'd want it to be a central thing, so it should display for all programs. I was hoping to have lines like under bookmarks... and be able to do stuff like connect to a specific site, but I know i'm not going to be able to do that with cyberduck.... So if this is possible for anyone it would be appreciated!


----------



## barhar (Aug 13, 2006)

XMenu.


----------



## Safari_Addict (Aug 13, 2006)

barhar said:


> XMenu.


Please Explain that answer!


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 13, 2006)

As barhar suggested (very briefly), one answer to your request for a menu/app launcher is XMenu


----------



## Safari_Addict (Aug 13, 2006)

But which one? there are four of them.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 13, 2006)

Safari_Addict said:


> But which one? there are four of them.


? - - 4 what?
XMenu - download it....


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 14, 2006)

Safari_Addict said:


> But which one? there are four of them.



This one


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd like to thank you guys for XMenu. It's been invaluable on both my macs.  Sweet!


----------



## simbalala (Aug 26, 2006)

Finderpop has similar features but has a cool option where a right click in the menu bar brings up the custom folder's contents and a list of the currently running apps.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/655


----------

